# my tribute to my precious paris ......i love the pics!!! ;-)



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yes yes at last i have some beautiful up to date pics of paris  i think she's soo beautiful :wink: ( can i say that ...about my own :? :wink: )

kisses nat


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Well of course you can say that about your own..and she is beautiful!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:shock: OMG Nat she is soooo beautiful!! My god how she has grown!! geesh where does the time go? :?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ok sorry for the overload...but i just love these pics  

kisses nat

ps at the last pic of paris she had enough and want to kiss and cuddle :wink:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

wow she is stunning!!! She's got so grown up! You have three very adorable chi's!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

pinkprincess21 said:


> Well of course you can say that about your own..and she is beautiful!!


my thoughts to the T


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Paris is beautiful. Very photogenic. I love those pics. Post more soon.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Vanessa said:


> Paris is beautiful. Very photogenic. I love those pics. Post more soon.


i agree!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol 5 bowls and they all eat out of the same one :lol: they atre adorable and paris is more than stunning


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> lol 5 bowls and they all eat out of the same one :lol: they atre adorable and paris is more than stunning


LOL :lol: I was going to say the same thing!! They have such a variety! :wink: Paris is just beautiful!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

What a beautiful girl. Wow, she's fantastic and of course we're allowed to think our own are beautiful.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

She IS so beautiful! All of your chis are so cute. Cosmo is such a big boy, like my Cody. Isn't it funny to see the big boys with the tiny girls? :wink:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Paris is so beautiful! I love that first picture! :wink:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Paris is truly beautiful.....come to think of it all Chi's are beautiful!!  :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Love the pics.... the are all so cute... Paris is such a doll...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

all 5 of the shih tzu mixes drink at the same time too lol! i alwasy joke and say we need to get a kiddie pool for a drinking bowl.

paris is so beautiful! it's funny cause she has the same body shape chiwi has, lil skinny thing.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh, she is just stunning! Wow! We don't get to see that little girl often enough. Her coloring is my absolute favorite (shhhh, don't tell Lily :lol: ). You have the perfect chi family.  

BTW, I looooove the fabric on that chair!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Of course you thin she is beautiful because she is


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

She is a hottie!

She reminds me of Gizzie :lol: 

And if you didn't think of your own as beautiful, my goodness, what kind of mummy would you be? LOL


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

she is definitely gorgeous as well as your other 2  great pics! very cute babies


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

She is very beautiful!! :love7:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

She is a gorgeous little pup!!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Paris is adorable! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## quaidambrose (Mar 28, 2005)

she is simply gorgeous...


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

perfect


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is lovely....you have a great chi family.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Paris has grown soooo much and she is soooo pretty!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love looking at Paris pictures... I want more Vienna and Cosmo pictures too.... 


Please Please....


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Oh, she is just stunning! Wow! We don't get to see that little girl often enough. Her coloring is my absolute favorite (shhhh, don't tell Lily :lol: ). You have the perfect chi family.
> 
> BTW, I looooove the fabric on that chair!



thanks everybody !!!! it's really my favorite color too !! i love redheads :wink:  

kisses nat


----------

